# Anthurium clarinervium



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Need some advice on _Anthurium clarinervium_. Its a nice sized plant with two leaves, looks like more on the way, and is potted in what seems to be regular potting soil. Aren't these epiphytes? In your opinion, how should I pot these, or is it possible to mount this in a viv? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Now I'm confused, according to this its a terrestrial, I suppose I was wrong.
http://www.aroid.org/TAP/species/anthclairnerv.html


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

From my experience you can grow it as either a terrestrial or an epiphyte, just depends on what your growing conditions are and what substrate you will be using. If you have the room in the tank to mount it that's the way I would go. Its roots should eventually anchor it and will look really cool as well.


----------



## asturianu (Jul 23, 2005)

*Would you mind saying where you found the A. Clarinervium? 

Thanks,

Nick
*


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I have them in a couple of tanks and they are planted in the substrate , I never thought of trying them as epiphytes .


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

theyre both, after a couple of years the plant star to take rooths out of the substrate so it whould be no problem to try it both ways, it should be ok


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

T & C Terrariums.

Thanks all. Well, I will eventually mount it in my future 40 gallon breeder vertical. Till then, it will stay in the pot it came.
Thanks!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Most all Anthuriums will grow mounted if given enough humidity. I have grown this plant in nothing but LFS and it did fine. I think that in it's native habitat it is terrestrial although that can be deceiving in the rain forest where it grows.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

LFS??

Thanks Harry!


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

long fiber sphagnum? maybe. :?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

LFS = Long Fiber Sphagnum, as in not milled peat. Cesar, it sounds like this plant will react something like a Cryptanthus in a viv. With so much humidity many terrestrials can become epiphytes.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I think he meant LFS?? as...
"Reallly.. you mean just LFS?" not....
"What is LFS?"... just an observation..


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

No..no, I had no clue what LFS stood for. Thanks though for the vote of confidence .    

All in all, I know not to keep it wet in the viv, otherwise it will rot over a period of months. Thanks all.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

It also means local fish store or live fish store. :wink: 

Here is a question for all of you anthurium experts. My mother in law has a plant, which I believe is an anthurium. It is shaped roughly like a bird’s nest fern, only the leaves are wider and a bit wavy. The leaves on this plant are a little over a foot long and dark green. It grows in almost no light.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Does it look anything like this?
_Anthurium gracile_


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Cesar, the plant that I’m talking about is much more bird’s nesty, without the stems that gracile has. It looks something like A. schlechtendalii but it isn’t such a huge plant.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Are you sure it isnt a birds nest fern, no fiddle heads?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

There are lots of birdnest type Anthuriums. Most get very large (4-5' leaves). There are a few that are sort of small but even the large ones take a while and lots of space to get really big. A picture would help narrow it down.

*Anthurium llewelynii* is an example of one that does not get too large









Some others available include A hookeri, cruentum, schlechtendalii and many others.
They seem to do pretty well as house plants and will do well in low light but most likely not flower which is no big deal since the inflourescence is not spectacular on most.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Harry, I’ll have to take a picture next time I’m at the in-laws. The plant has several small plantlets sprouting from the base so maybe I can take a cutting.

Sarah, Yes I'm pretty sure it is an Anthurium. 10 years ago I would have called it a Bird's nest fern though.


----------

